# polygamous cult communities in America!



## rembrandt (Apr 2, 2004)

I was watching Oprah the other day (only flipping the channels of course) and there was a group of people on there who live in a polygamous cult community in California in which they cannot excape because they would be slaughtered by the polygamous men.

interesting... never knew we still had those in America (whole towns practicing it). The lady I heard talking was from Colorado California if anybody wants to look into it.

Rembrandt


----------



## A.J.A. (Apr 2, 2004)

If they can't escape, how'd they get on Oprah?


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 2, 2004)

They couldn't pack up and leave apparently. They probably have emotional ties and all... obviously they could leave if they really wanted to.


----------



## Mary (May 7, 2004)

Rembrandt wrote: 
[quote:4607d59dfd]
never knew we still had those in America (whole towns practicing it). 
[/quote:4607d59dfd]

SWEET! See, there's plenty of men to go around - we gals just need to SHARE...

Well, I guess I'd better get a move on - no reason for me to remain single anymore! Colorado, you say? Well, any girl that can't catch herself a man under those conditions must have something really wrong with her! 

Seriously, there are still &quot;fundamentalist&quot; Mormons who practice it - right down near the southern border of Utah. There's one guys who's in prison for it (Tom Green? Or am I makign that name up?) He had about 4-5 wives, each with several children. Each &quot;wife&quot; was collecting WELFARE as a &quot;single mom&quot; Grrrrr.

Mary


----------

